# MSI Afterburner settings won't stick



## linkin

So i set the 1000/1400 settingsa in afterburner, click apply and save them also set the voltage and fanspeed. i make them run on startup but it doesn't seen to work, it's like Catalyst is overriding them. how do i stop this? I tried disabling Ati Overdrive but the problem persists.

I click apply on the settings, and they revert to stock. i have enabled unnofficial overclocks in the config file.


----------



## Ayrton

Did you click the option at the bottom "Apply Overclocking at System Startup". Also MSI Afterburner has to be loaded after a restart or shutdown and it does go to idle states. So it only goes to full overclocking options when it is needed.


----------



## linkin

i had it set to that yes, but it seems it didn't work. i just unticked and and ticked it asgain, restarted and it works now. thanks for that!


----------



## Ayrton

Thats okay  I used to get a problem similar to that and it really annoyed me.


----------

